# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Durres-Kavajes po kthehet ne nje gheto Arabe

## IllyrianPatriot

Kush ka kaluar nga autostrada Durres-kavaje edhe nuk e ka vene re qe jan mbjellur qindra edhe qindra xhami ? 

Ne segmentin Durres-Kavaje ne nje gjatesi prej 30 km ,  jan mbi 150 xhami(edhe me shume , po aq numerova une) te ndertuara qelimisht afer autostrades , me minare te gjata nja 30 metra . 

Te le pershtypjen sikur je ne nje vend si Islamabadi . Gra me shami , burra me mjeker , njerez te zi nga fytyra qe levizin me karroca mu ne mes te autostrades . 

A eshte  kjo shqiperia qe duam te shikojme ? A do shkojme ne europe duke ndertuar xhami ?

Deri kurre shteti shqiptar ne emer te tolerances fetare do lejoj kete lufte psikologjike qe po i kanoset shqiptarit te zakonshem ... 

Une do i lutesha cdo shqiptari , le te marre makinen edhe te pershkoje Autostraden Durres-Kavaje  ... Le te shikoje se c fare fondesh po dirdhen nga fonacione me baze arabine saudite

----------


## IllyrianPatriot



----------


## strange

O IllyrianPatriot, po edhe disa vite dhe nga feja juaj do mbeten vetem rraca e qeneve se ju femij nuk beni po vetem me qen jetoni! Keshtu qe edhe evropa do mbipopullohet me muslimane.  :buzeqeshje: 

Selam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> O IllyrianPatriot, po edhe disa vite dhe nga feja juaj do mbeten vetem rraca e qeneve se ju femij nuk beni po vetem me qen jetoni! Keshtu qe edhe evropa do mbipopullohet me muslimane. 
> 
> Selam


ne rradhe te pare nje shqiptar pershendet me Pershendetje edhe jo selam . 

Flmnderit per konfirmimin qe muslimanismi me te vertet po te kthen ne nje person me kulture arabe ... qe kerkon te azgjesoj cdo gje shqiptare .

----------


## agimbeluli

pse cfar te pengon ti far zotrie kjo ??

a eshte demokraci ,kush si don ,taleban ,homo ,gay , lesh e cfar jo .

nese ty te pengon se dikush vishet si don atehere ke problem me veten tende e jo me tjeret

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> pse cfar te pengon ti far zotrie kjo ??
> 
> a eshte demokraci ,kush si don ,taleban ,homo ,gay , lesh e cfar jo .
> 
> nese ty te pengon se dikush vishet si don atehere ke problem me veten tende e jo me tjeret


Po pse ore kush te ka thene ty qe ne demokraci , persona te ardhur nga arabia (wehabiste) mund te bejne c fare te duan ne shqiperi , duke ndertuar vend e pa vend xhami te shpifura ? 

Kush te ka thene qe ne demokraci kan vetem talebanet te drejta , kurse ne shqiptaret nuk kemi as nje  ? 

Kjo nuk eshte ceshtje demokracie ...kjo eshte me shume ,  eshte ceshtje rreziku kombetar , qe  po demton te ardhmen e shtetit shqiptar .

----------


## agimbeluli

> Po pse ore kush te ka thene ty qe ne demokraci , persona te ardhur nga arabia (wehabiste) mund te bejne c fare te duan ne shqiperi , duke ndertuar vend e pa vend xhami te shpifura ? 
> 
> Kush te ka thene qe ne demokraci kan vetem talebanet te drejta , kurse ne shqiptaret nuk kemi as nje  ? 
> 
> Kjo nuk eshte ceshtje demokracie ...kjo eshte me shume ,  eshte ceshtje rreziku kombetar , qe  po demton te ardhmen e shtetit shqiptar .


ooo sallat ato jane shqiptare me fe islame ,po leri ti ato pallavra amerikane se reziku kombetar vjen nga kjo gje ,

ik laje gojen dhe shko mundesisht ne ndonje mjek psikolog ,se e shoh qe ke nevoje

----------


## vetima

Ne vend te vetin kan ndertu aty ska te drejt kerkush muj perzi, vendi muslimanve asht aj.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Veren e kaluar shkova ne Malin e zi - Ulqin dhe i rash rruges nga Shqipria dhe cka pash mu duk shum interesant me shum kishte Kisha (nje fshat me 3 kisha !!) se sa Xhamia dhe sigurisht vetem kjo ti duket Europianeve qe Shqiperia esht Krishtere ,gjithmon keni ber provokimin te paret tash pritne edhe nga muslimanet kur te ndertojn Xhami me minare 30 metra sikur qe i bejn ne Maqedoni per inati te kryqeve te sllaveve.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> ooo sallat ato jane shqiptare me fe islame ,po leri ti ato pallavra amerikane se reziku kombetar vjen nga kjo gje ,
> 
> ik laje gojen dhe shko mundesisht ne ndonje mjek psikolog ,se e shoh qe ke nevoje


Ore mire une do shkoje ne psikolog . Po ti ik be edhe nje 2 klasa shkolore me shume , se eshte e qarte qe kapaciteti tend intelektual le per te deshiruar . 

Si rrjedhoje nuk i marre per baze ato qe thua . Me pak fjale vazhdo jepi ...  :shkelje syri:  

P.S pse te djeg kaq shume ? Mos valle eshte se kam te drejte ne ate qe them ?

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Ne vend te vetin kan ndertu aty ska te drejt kerkush muj perzi, vendi muslimanve asht aj.


Eshte shtet me vete domthene ? Kavaje me sa di une eshte rreth i shqiperise ... 


P.S pse deri tani personat qe komentojne jan nga kosova ? Une flas per kavajen .. nuk flas as per prizrenin as per prishtine ...

----------


## agimbeluli

nuk je ti ai qe me vlereson mua ,se sa shkolle duhet te bej,edhe me se paku ishte tema per kete gje ,ti si duket je i semure ke urejtje ndaj cdo gjeje qe ti nuk te shkon per shtati,

nuk me djeg asgje ,me djeg ajo se sa njerez te semure dhe sa njerez ka qe mbjellin urejtje dhe ndarje fetare e nacionale

----------


## agimbeluli

> Eshte shtet me vete domthene ? Kavaje me sa di une eshte rreth i shqiperise ... 
> 
> 
> P.S pse deri tani personat qe komentojne jan nga kosova ? Une flas per kavajen .. nuk flas as per prizrenin as per prishtine ...


une nuk jam kosovare e as i shqiperise ,por kur eshte ne pyetje urejtja ndaj fese ndaj shqiptarit i cili nuk eshte nga shqiperia ,jam aty per tua thyer hundet halabakave si puna jote, 

pa mare para syshe ,

rastesisht ndodhem ne te kosoves dhe maqedonise  on line dhe komentuam,prite ne mbremje mafian chinon pa dorezat pa breket , pa pantallonet dhe do shohish

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> nuk je ti ai qe me vlereson mua ,se sa shkolle duhet te bej,edhe me se paku ishte tema per kete gje ,ti si duket je i semure ke urejtje ndaj cdo gjeje qe ti nuk te shkon per shtati,
> 
> nuk me djeg asgje ,me djeg ajo se sa njerez te semure dhe sa njerez ka qe mbjellin urejtje dhe ndarje fetare e nacionale


Une thjesht e dua atdheun time , edhe nuk e toleroj kurre persona te ardhur nga azia me fondacione arabe , ndertojne 100+ xhami ne nje rreth me 80,000 banore .

Nuk e di sa kupton ti , po mua logjika me thote qe kjo nuk eshte normale .

Tani sic nuk jam un aj qe te vleresoj ty , as ty nuk je ai qe vlereson mua .

----------


## agimbeluli

heeec shetiti kepucet , se ti nuk je ai qe mund te ndryshosh nje gje qe eshte me vrull te madh ,kujdes mos i dil perpara se te myte krejt , une per vete nuk i admiroj ata me ata mbulese ,por nuk kam te drejte tua mohoj ate qe ata e duan ,po nuk je as ti ai qe mud^nd te mohosh nje gje te tille 

kastravec

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> une nuk jam kosovare e as i shqiperise ,por kur eshte ne pyetje urejtja ndaj fese ndaj shqiptarit i cili nuk eshte nga shqiperia ,jam aty per tua thyer hundet halabakave si puna jote,


haha bene pune te shkelqyeshem . Po ik ore idiot mos na ca derrasat , fajin e kam une qe merrem me persona te prapambetur intelektualisht .

P.S kujdes me ate fjalorin ....

----------


## Renea

Illyrian a me tregon se si mirren keto fonde arabe?

Dua te ndertoj nje shtepi te re.

Ku kam shanse me te medha , te kerkoj ndihm tek shoqatat krishtere qe jan nja 300 te tilla , ose tek ato muslimane , qe jan nen 50 ?

----------


## mia@

> o ilirjan dhe mua me pengon ajo motra jote lakuriq kur ecen ne tortuare  
> Jame burre i martuar dhe kame frik se mos reshqas me te, a mund ta veshesh pak te lutem se po na pengon bishti sqeparit kur ecim rruges.
> .


 Kaq kollaj lekundet besimi dhe perkushtrimi yt ndaj  Allahut?

----------


## Mr Zeid

> po ajde gacmoje pra ... se kam me ta fut nje plumb mu ne lule te ballit . 
> Po me ate surrat te zi , mos u frikso se asnjena nuk ka me  be dicka me ty .


hahahaha  pleh ti je nje asshole qe nuk ke zemer te theresh nje pule e jo te vrasesh njeri 
Un te jape fjalen (po te jesh ne tiran) qe un te mare me zvaritje tek pallatiti jot ne 12 te nates kur shkon tek shtepia
Jame shume i sigurt si dhjaks qe je do besh zvaritje vullnetare dhe te nesermen

----------


## Mr Zeid

> Kaq kollaj lekundet besimi dhe perkushtrimi yt ndaj  Allahut?


mi@ perse kerkon ta dish????

----------

